# Bolivian Ram spitting out all food - tx options?



## hbeth82 (Jul 1, 2009)

For the last several weeks, I've noticed one of my bolivian rams has been spitting out all of his food - Omega sinking pellets, Hikari carnivore pellets, peas, Jungle Labs anti-parasite food (but then nobody eats that stuff), frozen brine shrimp, & frozen blood worms. I found this thread, http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=220262&sid=4915eee26223131bf6972d07ae91d285 where somebody describes successfully treating their tank with Tetra Parasite Guard. Jungle Parasite Clear was the closest I could find, so I treated the whole tank (55gal) with that 3 times, doing a 25% water change before the second and third doses. For a few days he was able to eat some food before he started spitting stuff out, but the last two days he's been spitting out everything. I had a similar problem with another ram purchased at the same time as this little guy a year ago and eventually had to euthanize him.

Everything seems to be right with the tank and there haven't been any new additions to the tank:
0 ammonia & nitrite
<20ppm nitrate
pH around 7.2
water temp around 78

Can anybody recommend other treatments or suggestions on what might be wrong? Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi

Well it's a good sign that he had some improvement with the JPC.

What I might try next is taking a day to do three or four partial water changes of 30% spaced several hours apart. Siphon the gravel and make sure you use a good quality dechlorinator. 
Then try treating with the JPC again or if you can find it straight Metronidazole. 
And just in case there is some sort of blockage I would also add some Epsom salt to the tank water. 1 tablespoon per five gallons. Dissolve it first and add it gradually over an entire day so you don't raise the GH too fast. Epsom salt works as a laxative and mild analgesic.

Let us know how it goes

Robin


----------



## hbeth82 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for replying and the suggestions!!! After loosing another ram who had the exact same problems and even at the same time of the year, happy to try almost anything.

I found the medication you suggested on Amazon, made by Seachem, so I'll be ordering that. Also, I use RO/DI water with waste or tap water mixed in, and it usually sits for a day or so before it's used, so do I still need a dechlorinator? I have Prime but haven't used it since I started using the RODI water. Last thing - will that much epsom salt be harmful to my cory cats? I know it doesn't actually have any sodium in it but I wasn't sure what part of salt it was that was harmful.

Again, thanks!!!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

It's not going to hurt to use the Prime and it may help. Not only does it take care of chlorine and chloramines but it will also remove ammonia and detoxify nitrite. I know you tested your water but test kits can be faulty and like I said, it's not going to hurt to use the prime.

I don't know enough about cory cats to know whether or not they are sensitive to Epsom salts. Perhaps someone else who does know will jump in. In the meantime wait on using the Epsom salts.

Robin


----------



## hbeth82 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, thanks. Regarding the epsom salts with the cory cats, from what I can find it seems to be safe and most mentions of it suggest between 1/8 to 1/4 tps per 5 gallons.

On the plus side, Bernard the spitting ram seems to be doing better  I'd tried a salt bath between my initial post and your response but hadn't seen any sign of improvement until yesterday. Put frozen brine shrimp in the tank yesterday and he ate a few bites before he began spitting anything out. Tonight, feeding them their regular food (Omega sinking pellets), and other than little bits of food particles he didn't spit anything out!!!!!!!! Felt like a lunatic standing in front of my tank, cheering him on for eating but couldn't help it!

Is it possible that after eating so poorly for so long, it might have just taken a while for his body to adjust to eating? Also, if he continues eating well and swallowing most of his food, is there any reason to treat the tank with epsom salts or Metronidazole/JPC?

Again, thanks!


----------

